# Friend sent me here, and saying Hello



## Sombra2 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi, I'm here but I'm here to stay.

I'm new to the theater area, I've been doing a live tv broadcast in my school for 3 years. So I'm hoping I'll do alright in a real live situation.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Dan!

yea evereone not much info in his intro, but this is Dan, he is a senior in high school and lives in central NJ. He just signed up for tech at my school and i have not yet trained him, but i told him to come here since there is such a wealth of information on this site. he is the head (i think) of the video production club (morning announcements) so while he does not know much lighting or sound he is well aquainted with the tech world. and he hopes to learn alot about technical theatre becuase he is going to college next year for some technical/computer type degree.
evereone say HI DAN

this is the part where you all go "HI DAN!" and make him feel welcome ;-)


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Dan. Feel welcome, because you are. This is an incredibly good resource for all things technically theatrical. Just start asking questions, you'll get some great answers here!


----------



## Peter (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Dan! Welcome!!!

As the year goes on, I might have to ask you about how you run your video sytem, as our school just got one at the end of last year, and so far everyone has been afraid to touch it, or more accurately, let me touch it! As the year goes on, maybe (hopefuly) that will change!

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!



oh ya, and "HI DAN!" feel welcome ;-)


----------

